# Fuel gauge not working... 1995 4x4 v6 king auto trans



## OregonTrekker (May 19, 2008)

Hello,

I hope you great people can make me feel better/give me some hope.

I just bought a 95 4x4 HB auto trans v6 king cab xe. Love the vehicle --- happy to have this truck in time for summer. Have had it for 3 days, and there's a lot to love about this vehicle. (went camping on day 2..... and feel very happy about that!)

But, the fuel gauge doesn't work. You fill it up, and it reads just a hair under 3/4 tank. I have no idea what it will read on empty at this point.

I am not a mechanic.... but do you all think I am look at a $200 to $500 repair bill?

This is the rub... I am an hourly wage earner --- I don't have 100s of dollars every few months to fix cars. But I can't afford new or even certified pre-owned.

I can't have a financial black hole of a vehicle. I just plopped down $3000 for what I thought was perfectly operating vehicle. I don't expect perfection (missind window handle on passenger side... a few dents.....mis-matching gas door handle.....a jerry-rigged way to unlock/lock the tailgate..... I can live with these things).

I feel like an idiot for buying this vehicle....... (to add insult to injury: no tire jack. But what would I need that for? There isn't a spare. Mea culpa for missing that detail. See? I am an idiot....)

Thanks for any comments about what might be the issue with the fuel gauge. I need to know what I am looking at. I still have my old vehicle and am thinking I might just sell this nissan...... at a loss that's for sure cause I will absolutely disclose what's wrong with it!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't let a few little things throw you. If you like the truck, work with it. I've had my truck almost 4 years, 2 fuel guages and it still doesn't read right. There's a very simple no cost solution, it's what I do because I don't want to go to the trouble and expense of replacing the sender. Reset your trip meter every time you fill up and refill at 150 to 200 miles. You won't run out of gas and it doesn't hurt so bad at the pump when you're not filling an empty tank.

Of course when you're out camping it's never a bad idea to carry some extra gas (safely) no matter how good your gauge is.


----------



## OregonTrekker (May 19, 2008)

Thank you for your reply OldNissanGuy. 

I think you are right. I already have my little notepad in the car to log miles/gallon so I have an idea of what my highway vs commute driving mileage is. After any large purchase, buyer's remorse sets in and I think I was feeling that big time last night. In the light of day today, it didn't seem so awful.

I do love the truck. It is definitely a 'get it done' utilitarian vehicle that will serve as an awfully nice summer escape toy. 

I will look into gas cans and how to secure one on the vehicle.

Thanks again for your kind reply.


----------



## Rogue_Wulff (Nov 14, 2007)

I thought a non-functioning fuel guage was standard equipment in the hardbody truck. Mine quit working more than 100K miles back. Thankfully, it has the trip odometer, so I fill it up after 250-300 miles. With 225K showing on the odometer, I can live with the fuel guage not working. Funny thing is, the low fuel light does work.........


----------



## OregonTrekker (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for your reply RogueWulff. I have yet to get a gas can so that I can run the gas down to almost empty to test the low fuel light. Hoping I get that gift.

But everything has gone from not great to bad to worse in the ONE WEEK I have owned this truck.

Slowly, it developed an engine knock that is now ever present. Yay! egad.

Tons of white exhaust has started to flow out. My mechanic told me it wasn't the head gasket. "It's the muffler in these older vehicles -- no pin holes for water to escape so it burns/evaporates out of the exhaust. Um okay... I just wonder why I don't see white smoke coming out of ALL old cars/trucks on the road. And why my friends old cars/trucks don't have a hint of exhaust in the cab as we drive around.

Oh, and the speedometer is suddenly sticking yesterday... only to suddenly engage about 20 yards after acceleration.

And the check engine light has come on.

I am thrilled to say the least. Can't remember the last time I was ever completely taken for $3000. Actually, this is the first time.

(Sorry for sounding sarcastic.....I am totally sick to my stomach about this purchase. Sure wish I had it in me to mask all these things and sell this thing to some schmuck with a straight face and an oh so upstanding handshake. But I don't.)


----------

